# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Τί μπορεί να φταίει?

## Serenity2

Καλησπέρα. Θα παραθέσω εν΄τελη κ τη δική μου ιστορία εδώ. Από το 2011 παίρνω φαρμακευτική αγωγή για κατάθλιψη.Νοσούσα ήδη από το 2008-2009! Εχω δοκιμάσει σχεδόν όλα τα φάρμακα και σε σχεδόν όλους τους συνδυασμούς αλλά δεν ανταπεξέρχεται ο οργανισμός μου στη θεραπεία. Μέχρι και ηλεκτροσόκ έκανα τον περασμένο Νοέμβρη. Υποτίθεται ότι θα έπρεπε ήδη να αισθάνομαι πολύ καλύτερα. Αντ΄αυτού το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι από το (-5) έχω πάει στο (ο)! Έχω ψαχτεί όσο δεν πάει άλλο και δεν βρίσκω κάτι συγκεκριμένο που να με στενοχωρεί και να με κρατάει πίσω! Ζητάω απεγνωσμένα τη γνώμη σας ή την εμπειρία σας!Ευχαριστώ.... :Confused:

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Μέχρι και ηλεκτροσόκ έκανα τον περασμένο Νοέμβρη.


Οριστε?????

----------


## consious

ο γιατρος σου, εχει συστησει κατι επιπλεον ?

----------


## Serenity2

Όχι. Ούτε και αυτός ξέρει... :Frown:

----------


## Serenity2

ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΣΠΑΣΜΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ λέγεται σήμερα... τί δεν κατάλαβες? (mnimonio)!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΣΠΑΣΜΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ λέγεται σήμερα... τί δεν κατάλαβες?


Δεν την ηξερα και μου εκανε εντυπωση..χαλαρωσε.. οοοοοοοοομ ... οοοοοοοοομ!

----------


## Remedy

μονο φαρμακοθεραπεια κανεις? ψυχοθεραπεια δεν δοκιμασες?

----------


## Remedy

> Όχι. Ούτε και αυτός ξέρει...


οταν ο γιατρος δηλωνει αγνοια η αδυναμια, αλλαζεις γιατρο. ελπιζω να μην αρχισε να επικαλειται τον θεο...

----------


## Serenity2

mnimonio απλά ρώτησα! Από γιατρούς άλλο τίποτα...! Έκανα ψυχανάλυση-εντατική ψυχοθεραπεία δύο χρόνια!

----------


## Remedy

> mnimonio απλά ρώτησα! Από γιατρούς άλλο τίποτα...! Έκανα ψυχανάλυση-εντατική ψυχοθεραπεία δύο χρόνια!


μηπως πρεπει να αλλαξεις προσεγγιση- ψυχοθεραπευτη?
δεν νομιζω να πρεπει μενεις σε εναν γιατρο που σου λεει οτι δεν μπορει να κανει τπτ για σενα..

----------


## Serenity2

Δεν μου είπε ότι δεν μπορεί να κάνει τπτ. Απλά μου λέει να κάνω υπομονή (1,5 χρόνο τώρα).
Έχω αλλάξει πολλούς και ο καθένας δίνει το δικό του κοκτέιλ οπότε είναι λίγο ''κακό'' να ξεκινάω θεραπείες από την αρχή κάθε τόσο έτσι έμεινα σε αυτόν 2 χρόνια περίπου. Το ίδιο ισχύει όμως κ για την ψυχοθεραπεία. Επειδή όμως δεν εφησυχάζομαι λέω να πάω σε άλλον πάλι.............

----------


## μυσπ

Ηρεμησε φιλη μου,μηπως δεν προσπαθεις αρκετα?τα φαρμακα απο μονα τους δεν αρκουν πρεπει να κανεις κ δραστηριοτητες βολτες με οικεια προσωπα κ τα λοιπα Πρεπει να κταβαλλεις μεγαλο κοπο κ αγωνα για να δεις εν καιρω αποτελεσμα

----------


## Serenity2

Καλημέρα μυσπ. Και εργάζομαι(καταβάλω υπεράνθρωπες προσπάθειες για να ανταπεξέλθω), και σε σχέση είμαι και πάνε όλα καλά και βόλτες πηγαίνω. Θα έλεγα η λέξη αγώνας έχει ανακαλυφθεί για μένα!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Macgyver

Serenity , εχω δοκιμασει ολα ταντικαταθλιπτικα , και οταν λεω ολα , εννοω ολα , κατεληξα να μην παιρνω κανενα , και να σου πω , αισθανομαι καλυτερα . Δεν εκανα ποτε ψυχοθεραπεια ( εγωισμος ! ) , οτι καταφερω ειπα , θα το καταφερω μονος , και λειτουργει το πραμα .
Τωρα αμα εχεις σχεση και πηγαινεις βολτες , τι σοι κτθλψη ειναι αυτη , εσυ ξερεις !!

----------


## Diana1982

> Οριστε?????


Το έχει γράψει και άλλο μέλος αυτό ...
και εγώ έτσι αντέδρασα-τί κάνετε ρε παιδιά;

Τελικά αμα δεις άλλων ανθρώπων τα προβλήματα μερικές φορες σκέφτεσαι "μάλλον πρέπει να γίνω καλά!"

----------


## Diana1982

> μηπως πρεπει να αλλαξεις προσεγγιση- ψυχοθεραπευτη?
> δεν νομιζω να πρεπει μενεις σε εναν γιατρο που σου λεει οτι δεν μπορει να κανει τπτ για σενα..


Συμφωνω,δεν μας κάνουν όλοι οι γιατροί και όλα τα φαρμακα

----------


## Serenity2

Macgyver, όταν είσαι σε μια σχέση δεν μετράει μόνο το αν γελάς ή όχι μετράνε και άλλα πράγματα τα οποία δεν έχουν σχέση με την κατάθλιψη αλλά με τη νοοτροπία ! ...Αν καταλαβαίνεις τί εννοώ. Επίσης όταν λέω κάτι δεν το λέω έτσι για να το πώ... δηλαδή το ότι μίλησα για υπερπροσπάθεια το προσπέρασες μάλλον. (π.χ. βόλτες, δουλειά κλπ).
Έχω περάσει και από το στάδιο να σταματήσω τα φάρμακα και είμαι του 'κάτω κόσμου' κυριολεκτικά. 
Ευχαριστώ όμως για το ενδιαφέρον...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Συμφωνω,δεν μας κάνουν όλοι οι γιατροί και όλα τα φαρμακα


κ μενα δε μου κανει κανενας για αυτο τους απελυσα ολους.  :Cool:

----------


## Macgyver

> Macgyver, όταν είσαι σε μια σχέση δεν μετράει μόνο το αν γελάς ή όχι μετράνε και άλλα πράγματα τα οποία δεν έχουν σχέση με την κατάθλιψη αλλά με τη νοοτροπία ! ...Αν καταλαβαίνεις τί εννοώ. Επίσης όταν λέω κάτι δεν το λέω έτσι για να το πώ... δηλαδή το ότι μίλησα για υπερπροσπάθεια το προσπέρασες μάλλον. (π.χ. βόλτες, δουλειά κλπ).
> Έχω περάσει και από το στάδιο να σταματήσω τα φάρμακα και είμαι του 'κάτω κόσμου' κυριολεκτικά. 
> Ευχαριστώ όμως για το ενδιαφέρον...


serenity , δεν το προσπερασα , καταλαβαινω τι εννοεις ομως , η υπερπροσπαθεια ειναι κατι σχετικο , επειδη ομως ο καθενας βιωνει την κτθλψη διαφορετικα , σε εναν τομεα που εσυ χρειαζεσαι υπερπροσπαθεια , εγω μπορει να το περναω στο ντουκου , και ισχυει και το αντιθετο . Τωρα ομως δεν καταλαβαινω πως εσυ εισαι του κατω κοσμου χωρις φαρμακα , και εγω ειμαι καλυτερα χωρις φαρμακα . Αντε βγαλε ακρη !!!

----------


## μυσπ

> Καλημέρα μυσπ. Και εργάζομαι(καταβάλω υπεράνθρωπες προσπάθειες για να ανταπεξέλθω), και σε σχέση είμαι και πάνε όλα καλά και βόλτες πηγαίνω. Θα έλεγα η λέξη αγώνας έχει ανακαλυφθεί για μένα!!


Μαλλον εισαι σε καλο δρομο τοτε εγω κανω ακριβως οτι κ εσυ ομως δεν εργαζομαι ασχολουμαι με τα οικιακα που με εκφραζει κ εχω δει πολυ μεγαλη βελτιωση σε μενα,οπωσδηποτε οχι κατευθειαν ομως η βελτιωση ηρθε!Πρεπει να το πιστεψεις κ εσυ για να σου συμβει μαλλον

----------


## Serenity2

''Τωρα ομως δεν καταλαβαινω πως εσυ εισαι του κατω κοσμου χωρις φαρμακα , και εγω ειμαι καλυτερα χωρις φαρμακα . Αντε βγαλε ακρη !!![/QUOTE]''

Μα μόνος σου είπες ότι ο καθένας βιώνει την κατάθλιψη διαφορετικά... Macgyver.

----------


## Serenity2

''Τωρα ομως δεν καταλαβαινω πως εσυ εισαι του κατω κοσμου χωρις φαρμακα , και εγω ειμαι καλυτερα χωρις φαρμακα . Αντε βγαλε ακρη !!![/QUOTE]''

Μα μόνος σου είπες ότι ο καθένας βιώνει την κατάθλιψη διαφορετικά... Macgyver.

----------


## Macgyver

Ναι , serenity , ετσι ειπα , εχεις δικιο . Παντως μαρεσουν οι ανθρωποι που προσπαθουν/μαχονται και απο μονοι τους να ξεπερασουν την καταθλιψη . Τωρα ομως την ηλεκτροπληξια τι την ηθελες βρε κοριτσι - μαχητρια ?

----------


## Serenity2

Καλημέρα Macgyver. Αυτό θα σε αφήσω να το βρείς μόνος σου...! 
Θα σας γράφω από εδώ τί μου είπαν οι καινούριοι γιατροί και πώς τα πηγαίνω... φιλιά σε όλους.

----------


## anxious4ever

εχεις δοκιμασει συμπεριφοριστικη ψυχοθεραπεια?

----------


## Macgyver

> Καλημέρα Macgyver. Αυτό θα σε αφήσω να το βρείς μόνος σου...! 
> Θα σας γράφω από εδώ τί μου είπαν οι καινούριοι γιατροί και πώς τα πηγαίνω... φιλιά σε όλους.




Καλημερα serenity , περιμενω να μαθω νεα σου , εχεις αρκετη πλακα για καταθλιπτικη , θα τα καταφερεις λεω γω , μακρια απο γιατρους-ηλεκτρολογους ομως , ε ?

----------


## Serenity2

Μacgyver ευτυχώς που δεν γεννήθηκα με κατάθλιψη ή ότι άλλο μπορεί να έχω εξού και η πλάκα... 
Στον τομέα της ψυχικής υγείας δεν υπάρχει λόγος να φοβάσαι γιατρούς -ηλεκτρολόγους διότι και η ηλεκτροσπασμοθεραπεία αλλά και τα φάρμακα από αντικαταθληπτικά έως αντιψυχωτικά επαναφέρουν τον οργανισμό σε αυτό που ήταν πρίν όταν ήταν υγιείς και χαρούμενος, δεν αλλάζουν τρόπο σκέψης ή χαρακτήρα στους ασθενείς... εξού και ότι η σχιζοφρένεια δεν θεραπεύεται ποτέ πλήρως! Μόνο σε αυτούς που έχουν κάποιο πρόβλημα παθολογικό δεν επιτρέπονται ή επιτρέπονται με μέτρο π.χ. καρδιά. Μόνο κόπωση ή καταστολή επιφέρουν και αυτό μόνο για όσο καιρό τα παίρνεις. Για φαντάσου ε? Να υπήρχε λέει ένα χάπι που να αλλάζει τον τρόπο σκέψης!! Εκπληκτικό! Θα θησαύριζαν οι φαρμακοεταιρείες...

----------


## Macgyver

Καλημερα serenity , ελαχιστοι εχουν γεννηθει με καταθλιψη , ελαχιστοι ομως αντιμετωπιζουν την συγκυριακη καταθλιψη με μια δοση χιουμορ , οπως εσυ ( και εγω ) . Δεν γνωριζω πολλα απο ηλεκτροσπασμοθεραπεια , αν ομως σου αρεσει εσενα , εμενα μου περριτευει. Αν υπηρχε το χαπι που σου αλλαζει τον τροπο σκεψης εγω δεν θα τοπαιρνα , ουτε αντκθκα παιρνω , δεν μαρεσει να ' παιζω ' με τον εγκεφαλο μου , το δευτερο σημαντικοτερο οργανο του σωματος μου ..............

----------


## Remedy

> Serenity , εχω δοκιμασει ολα ταντικαταθλιπτικα , και οταν λεω ολα , εννοω ολα , κατεληξα να μην παιρνω κανενα , και να σου πω , αισθανομαι καλυτερα . Δεν εκανα ποτε ψυχοθεραπεια ( εγωισμος ! ) , οτι καταφερω ειπα , θα το καταφερω μονος , και λειτουργει το πραμα .
> Τωρα αμα εχεις σχεση και πηγαινεις βολτες , τι σοι κτθλψη ειναι αυτη , εσυ ξερεις !!


γιατι σου κανει εντυπωση μαγκ?
δεν το ηξερες οτι καποιος σε θεραπεια μπορει να εχει φυσιολογικη και λειτουργικη ζωη?
γιαυτο ειναι οι θεραπειες.
ο στοχος ειναι να ζει καποιος φυσιολογικα, οχι το πως να κοψει τα φαρμακα...

----------


## Macgyver

Ρεμ , γι αυτο συμφωνησαμε με την σερενιτυ οτι ο καθενας βιωνει διαφορετικα την κτθλψη του .

----------


## Serenity2

Macgyver αυτό που θέλει να σου πεί ο/η Remedy -υποθέτω μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος- είναι ότι αυτά που σου είπα δεν τα σκέφτηκες μόνος σου αλλά έπρεπε να σου τα πώ εγώ... αλλά δεν με πειράζει καθόλου γιατί αρκεί που τα κατάλαβες. Άλλωστε αν ήμασταν όλοι το ίδιο θα ζούσαμε σε έναν παράδεισο ή σε μια κόλαση!..

----------


## Serenity2

Boom ναι έχω κάνει συμπεριφοριστική ψυχοθεραπεία.

----------


## Remedy

> Ναι , serenity , ετσι ειπα , εχεις δικιο . Παντως μαρεσουν οι ανθρωποι που προσπαθουν/μαχονται και απο μονοι τους να ξεπερασουν την καταθλιψη . Τωρα ομως *την ηλεκτροπληξια τι την ηθελες βρε κοριτσι - μαχητρια* ?





> Καλημερα serenity , περιμενω να μαθω νεα σου , *εχεις αρκετη πλακα για καταθλιπτικη , θα τα καταφερεις λεω γω , μακρια απο γιατρους-ηλεκτρολογους ομως , ε* ?





> Καλημερα serenity , ελαχιστοι εχουν γεννηθει με καταθλιψη , ελαχιστοι ομως αντιμετωπιζουν την συγκυριακη καταθλιψη με μια δοση χιουμορ , οπως εσυ ( και εγω ) . *Δεν γνωριζω πολλα απο ηλεκτροσπασμοθεραπεια , αν ομως σου αρεσει εσενα , εμενα μου περριτευει.* Αν υπηρχε το χαπι που σου αλλαζει τον τροπο σκεψης εγω δεν θα τοπαιρνα , ουτε αντκθκα παιρνω , δεν μαρεσει να ' παιζω ' με τον εγκεφαλο μου , το δευτερο σημαντικοτερο οργανο του σωματος μου ..............





> Macgyver αυτό που θέλει να σου πεί ο/η Remedy -υποθέτω μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος- είναι ότι αυτά που σου είπα δεν τα σκέφτηκες μόνος σου αλλά έπρεπε να σου τα πώ εγώ... αλλά δεν με πειράζει καθόλου γιατί αρκεί που τα κατάλαβες. Άλλωστε αν ήμασταν όλοι το ίδιο θα ζούσαμε σε έναν παράδεισο ή σε μια κόλαση!..


ενταξει, ειπα να το προσπερασω, αλλα μιας και το σχολιασες σερενιτι, θα το πω γιατι εκνευριστηκα ...

βεβαιως εννοουσα και αυτο , οτι ειναι κατι και γνωστο και που επρεπε να το σκεφτει μονος του ο μαγκ, αλλα εννοουσα και κατι παραπανω.
οτι εσυ με την οποια προσπαθεια η υπερπροσπαθεια κανεις και προσωπικη και με θεραπειες, ζεις την ζωη σου λειτουργικα. και σχεσεις εχεις και δουλεια και ειναι φανερο οτι δεν σου ειναι ευκολα ουτε οι προσπαθειες ουτε οι θεραπειες. 
και χρειαζεσαιν μονο ενθαρρυνση κι οχι τα απαραδεκτα σχολια του οτι εχεις "πλακα",περι γιατρων- ηλεκτρολογων, να αποφευγεις τις ηλεκτροσπ./θεραπειες και λοιπες αηδιες, που ειμαι βεβαιη οτι ο μαγκ τις λεει σε μια προσπαθεια να κανει τον χαριτωμενο αλλα ειναι απιστευτη χοντραδα να υπαινισσεται οτι τετοιου ειδους θεραπειες ειναι θεμα "προτιμησης" σου η διασκεδασης σου!!! ειδικα απο εναν ανθρωπο που λεει οτι εχει καταθλιψη, παινευεται οτι εκοψε τα φαρμακα λες και ειναι κατορθωμα, ενω μας λεει οτι δεν εχει κοινωνικη ζωη η εργασια λογω της ασθενειας.... 
λες και υπαρχει περιπτωση να τρεχεις στους γιατρους ενω θα μπορουσες να κανεις διαλογισμο στο σπιτι σου...

----------


## Macgyver

Βρε κοριτσια , δεν παινευομαι για τιποτα , ουτε κανω τον χαριτωμενο ( ! ) , μου αρεσει το στυλ της serenenity , μου αρεσει το χιουμορ της ( γεια σου serenity , σε ' παω ' ) , και αντιμετωπιζω την οποιαδηποτε δυσκολια με μεγαλες δοσεις χιουμορ , δεν παιρνω τιποτα κατακαρδα , ειναι χαζο αλλωστε , τωρα αν το στυλ μου μπορει να κατακριθει , ειναι μια αλλη ιστορια . Δεν εχω οντως κοινωνικη ζωη , αλλα με την θετικη μου σταση , θα αρχισω να εχω , συντομως . 
Πολυ φασαρια για τι τιποτα , μου αρεσει τι στυλ της serenity , και μου αρεσει να μιλαω με τετοιους ανθρωπους , το οποιο και εκανα .
Βρε serenity , ξερω οτι εχεις κτθλψη , εχεις και δεσμο , αλλα η διακωμωδιση της καταστασης σου , συνεπαγεται την διακωμωδιση της δικιας μου καταστασης .
Μακαρι να μην εχω νεα σου για πολυ καιρο , αυτο σημαινει οτι εισαι καλυτερα .

----------

